# 6 weeks from the British intermediates over 80kg



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi all.. been a while since i put up any pics..

took some yesterday after training in Soho gym with Jamie.. :beer:

sitting about 104kg or 230lbs 5ft10/11


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking fantastic sweeti, 5 weeks this weekend woho!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MarkL (Nov 22, 2007)

looking MASSIVE mate... its hard to actually understand how big someone is in pictures!!!

BF about 8% im guessing?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking good mate , Good luck for the comp


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking nice and full Baz legs coming through good as well..you using the same diet approach as last time mate?

John


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pretty similar clarkey yeah...

i was very bloated yesterday as been caining the pain killers so hopefully take some more pics this week


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

OMG! duuuuuude! you have made same really big improvements scince the last time i saw you seriously! im suprised to tell the truth! your chest is alot thicker and traps are coming along nice dude! honestly bro you have improved quite abit! cant wait to see how u look show day! keep it up bro!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking great Baz.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin well for 5 weeks mate, legs look big too


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like you are coming in nicely mate.

Wheres the back pics?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Looks like you are coming in nicely mate.
> 
> Wheres the back pics?


cheers dude

they were blurry as fudge..

got a video just trying to get it off my ghetto phone


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

look awesome


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking awesome chuck :thumbup1:

Lin


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wicked session yesterday mate, looking lean again! (we'll the last time I saw you was after 7 days in Ibiza lol)

Felt sooooo sick on the train on the way home! lol

6 weeks mate you'll be fine!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice mate, legs are looking esp good, you going to come down and train at some point before the British?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, Baz!

Legs are killer.


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

looking good pal, as Nytol said legs are very good!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Look good Baz


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey honey, you're looking fab!!! Those legs are looking gooooooood! Hahaha! xx


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking great mate. Keep working hard!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent overal package mate.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Your looking well mate, keep us all in formed with regular pics as i am sure we will all agree it will be good seeing your pics from now til then!

When is the comp and where is it being held?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking awesome m8 keep up the hard work, gud luck


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

As I said already mate you're looking quality. Will be good to see how you look in the flesh soon.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Nice mate, legs are looking esp good, you going to come down and train at some point before the British?


Yeah you coming down with Luke on friday dude? I'll check you out in the flesh if you are!!!! No hiding behind blurry back shots!! :thumb: 

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BTW mate looking good for 6 weeks out. bet you cant wait mate. You'll love the whole experience whatever the outcome.

J


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I dropped him a text James mate and he said he'll be free msot of this week so I'm assuming so! I owe him some payback for when I started dieting. He sent me pictures of the junk he was eating so I may pull into KFC on the return LOL!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> I dropped him a text James mate and he said he'll be free msot of this week so I'm assuming so! I owe him some payback for when I started dieting. *He sent me pictures of the junk he was eating so I may pull into KFC on the return *LOL!


doesnt sound like me?!

Yeah friday morning is a date woohoooo.. i'll pull out some lairy boxers for my posing practice 

i got a video of me posing if anyone can host it for me??


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking fantastic dude


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> doesnt sound like me?!
> 
> Yeah friday morning is a date woohoooo.. i'll pull out some lairy boxers for my posing practice
> 
> i got a video of me posing if anyone can host it for me??


Sweet, I did not plan on training Friday, but I shall make an exception now, 

Lets see what you have big boy, x :wink:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking great baz!

Youve made some really good improvements mate, abs looking tight and legs are gonna look awesome on the day, nice deep cuts already


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

NIce going Baz  I cant believe you are 6 weeks out!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude

Pretty soon you'll be ready for steroids and you'll be able to pack on some proper muscle


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking Great there baz!

Deffo seen a lot of improvements over the years!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

look awesome mate, would like to compete myself someday.

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well done Baz, things are looking good mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking great!!!

any chance of some back shots?!

you have a thick chest


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Forearm king is looking pretty awesome all round!, keep it up!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Lats lookin quality


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

haha cheers guys!

well training with James Luke and Nytol if he is about 2mrw so i will take my camera as its pretty natural lighing in there gym so should get some good honest piccies!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

whole shape looking awsome baz, legs are really cutting well, looking really huge !


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

well i would just like to say you are looking so good babe, wicked legs as always

good luck

thought u may like a little cheecky comment from me

;-) x


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Nytol, we'll be in the gym tomorrow morning mate 10.30.. I'll be wearing 4 jumpers and 6 pairs of shorts under my gym trousers LOL!

James recons he'll be taking a look at me in my off season not.. One word, mashmellow !!! LOL


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

great balanced package mate,something i can only dream of ha ha,and your condition is coming in good.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TBH the pics dont do him any favours, he looks a in better condition in the flesh, the studio light were crap.

Mate thinking about it we should have done pics in the gym it has a massive skylight so it would have been awesome!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> Mate thinking about it we should have done pics in the gym it has a massive skylight so it would have been awesome!


well it's a bit late now ya t0sser LOL x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL Luke PM your mobile, I have four lukes on my phone and I dont know which one is you! Was gonna call you last night...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> well i would just like to say you are looking so good babe, wicked legs as always
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...


cheecky or cheeky  lol!

shocked me u piping up from the darkness then i gotta admit!

thanks tho... appreciated   x:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn bro, looks like that west side training made your legs explode.

Those wheels look killer.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Nytol, we'll be in the gym tomorrow morning mate 10.30.. I'll be wearing 4 jumpers and 6 pairs of shorts under my gym trousers LOL!
> 
> James recons he'll be taking a look at me in my off season not.. One word, mashmellow !!! LOL


luke how many years have you trained for ?


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking good there Baz. Looking fwd too seeing you compete at the finals, i'll be cheering you on mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

musc said:


> Looking good there Baz. Looking fwd too seeing you compete at the finals, i'll be cheering you on mate.


cheers dude! u doing the hercules this year?!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

looking great mate

balanced physique there


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking the dogs buddy all the best


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

DB said:


> cheecky or cheeky  lol!
> 
> shocked me u piping up from the darkness then i gotta admit!
> 
> thanks tho... appreciated  x:thumbup1:


thought u would appreciate the spelling as well :lol:

x


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

look great mate, legs look really good, keep it up good luck with it all!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just got back from seeing James and Baz. James is keeping under wraps but it's evident he's look brilliant.. Just seeing his arms and calves in enough LOL!

As for Baz - He is looking how he was 1 week out from the brits (2 weeks including carb up)

So, he is 5 weeks out, 4 minus carb up which puts him in a very good position. I can't believe how deep the cuts are in his quads, so to second what J said, the pics don't do justice.

Was great to see you guys again, we'll do the same 1 week out!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

musc said:


> Looking good there Baz. Looking fwd too seeing you compete at the finals, i'll be cheering you on mate.


 are the finals goign to be either a show held at southport or birmingham.?


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nottingham mate UKBFF British Finals


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> well training with James Luke and Nytol if he is about 2mrw so i will take my camera as its pretty natural lighing in there gym so should get some good honest piccies!


I was informed when I got to the gym you were, 'running late', how convenient, 

If I had not been bust today I would have waited.

I shall get you next time, :wink:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! It took me over an hour to get out of my town. Bloody accident! Then Baz had to do his hair when I got round!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Baz, how funny was that trampy gezer aksing for a lift. WTF!.. We're so going to hell! lol


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> Baz, how funny was that trampy gezer aksing for a lift. WTF!.. We're so going to hell! lol


 lke not sure i can ask but i see on your avatar it says junior what age#?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just seen this thread mate lookin very good indeed you are guna be ripped in 5 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking very well mate, saw you down at portsmouth and will no doubt see you at the British, will say hello if I get chance.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 21 Alex mate  .

If you have a general question mate feel free to PM me as this is Baz's thread regarding his show.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking great, Baz, good luck for the show!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

excellent pics. best of luck


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Baz get some of the shots u took in James gym a week on from the previous ones. I recon they were better.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking really good, you have put on some quality muscle

all the best for the final weeks


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello DB!

If you had your time again would you have postponed using the 'creatine' or would you have not changed anything?

cheers mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

shauno said:


> Hello DB!
> 
> If you had your time again would you have postponed using the 'creatine' or would you have not changed anything?
> 
> cheers mate


random question dude!

mmm yeah i prob would have postponed it a year or 2 back at the start to allow me to learn more about diet&nutrition


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking quality DB maximum respect


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice work DB!

defo been making progress since the last time i saw you post a pic


----------



## BBital (Jul 26, 2005)

Impressive mate, congratulations!


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

looking good baz


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

4 weeks out...taken at the start of the week...

now doing 3 days @ 250g carb followed by one day at 450g carb and seems to be working nicely! had a high day yesterday and felt great this morning.. cardio is now 45mins am & pm


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Lookin fab sweetie  

Lill xx


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking great there Baz. 4 weeks out you will look amazing on the day. Nice lighting for the photos too it shows the shadows nicely. Hope the next few weeks go smoothly for you mate. See you at the show.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you look great, for 4 weeks out i cant wait to see your condition show time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers guys! condition will be the best i have ever brought to the stage so looking forward to it.. but being the British every [email protected] up there will be ripped to pieces!! still got fat to loose obviously but fingers crossed its pointing in the right direction at the moment!

Off to see James L next weekend (hopefully if he can fit me in) which will be 2 weeks out just to run through my ideas for the last 2 weeks and get his 'soon to be pro input'


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking awesome dude, well balanced large physique, all the best with your prep


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey buddy, looking great. You will certainly bring the best package you ever have! You probably know this anyway BUT on your side chest, turn your knee in a bit more to bring the ham out more


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Hey buddy, looking great. You will certainly bring the best package you ever have! You probably know this anyway BUT on your side chest, turn your knee in a bit more to bring the ham out more


yeah it was taken super quick as i felt like a right bell end in the middle of the gym! lol and the lighting is abit pants as its directly above.. but will prob take some this weekend outside for a better veiw!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Awesome mate! Are you going to see James with Jamie? I wanna get a look a you both.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Beast mate. looks like your going to come in razor sharp.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Awesome mate! Are you going to see James with Jamie? I wanna get a look a you both.


it'll have to be the weekend for me.. whenever James is free i'm there mate really so will give him a shout after the weekend and hopefully he'll be about..

feel free to come dude!! u know i dont mind stripping infront of u pmsl!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good mate. Hopefully will see you up there. Keep up the good work


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers Willsey & MXD


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking good Baz, you now have the tell tale sunken cheeks LOL

Keep at it bro well done!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

What is your weight now Baz?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Serious dude! u looking better now then you did 2 weeks out! You deffo got a future in this sport dude! well proud of you, keep it up!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Delhi said:


> What is your weight now Baz?


not too sure mate try and stay away from the scales when dieting as i dont really need to know as i'm not in a weight class (or anywhere near the limits) but i was onstage at 98kg last time and i'm slightly bigger now and not dehydrated so must be around 102-4kg?

total guess tho mate


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

DB said:


> not too sure mate try and stay away from the scales when dieting as i dont really need to know as i'm not in a weight class (or anywhere near the limits) but i was onstage at 98kg last time and i'm slightly bigger now and not dehydrated so must be around 102-4kg?
> 
> total guess tho mate


Whatever the weight mate you are looking awsome well done:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking awesome mate. how much cardio have you been doing so far?? have you just increased it to 45 mins twice a day??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hi mate I was doing 35-40 am ED and about 30 mins PM EOD


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looking good Baz matey  You have made some awesome progress and your legs are killer!! Are you still on the westside routine?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You do look pretty lean for being 4 weeks out.............You should be ripped in that show.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

cant say anything thats hasnt been said baz,best of british to ya fella get better everytime you post up your pics,those quads are like cheddar gorge deep an rugged.sweet!!!! :rockon:


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

only 1 thing to say awsome man


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

baz u are looking razor sharp four weeks to go

keep it up cant wait to see how u look show time

good work mate


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking great DB :thumb: Hope it goes well in the comp for you


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

v impressive .. very sharp for 4 weeks out


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

mate you almost look like a pro, i wish i had people asking me to train with them, im always alone.lol

anyway best of luck.

now just need to find out about this westside training. i need some larger legs like yours.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Dirty - do you have the worlds widest clavicle and shoulders? It dwarfs your traps from the front, although they look huge from the back.

Sweet condition for 4weeks out.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Dirty - do you have the worlds widest clavicle and shoulders? It dwarfs your traps from the front, although they look huge from the back.
> 
> Sweet condition for 4weeks out.


lol no idea mate i think the pics may have come abit distorted when i put them on my computer.. but my traps aren't great anyway dude

a member on here called corbs took the photo's! cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cap.. Yeah mate still using westside.. definately the best routine i have ever used.. will now be doing single body parts for the last 2-3 weeks tho try and get some more detail and rest up a little 

trained legs last night and they are absolutely ruined today!


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

looking quality buddie keep up the hard work!

just a quike one, what do you do for your 45mins cardio am-pm


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Looking great there fella

side chest is great and cracking wheels!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Alex Redford said:


> looking quality buddie keep up the hard work!
> 
> just a quike one, what do you do for your 45mins cardio am-pm


i go out for a fast walk in the morning, my route has a fair few hills so it does me good..

evening is either walking again (providing feet are not fuked) or if i am training it'll be x-trainer and once or twice a week is the exercise bike.. but that bores me to tears

easiest cardio (mentally) is street walking.. because really u only do 22.5 minutes! as the next 22.5mins u are on your way home.. thats how i look at it  plus with the weather how it is its lush being out early mornings.. sometimes dont wanna stop to be honest.. walking along listening to Ricky&melvin on Kiss100 lol


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

DB said:


> i go out for a fast walk in the morning, my route has a fair few hills so it does me good..
> 
> evening is either walking again (providing feet are not fuked) or if i am training it'll be x-trainer and once or twice a week is the exercise bike.. but that bores me to tears
> 
> easiest cardio (mentally) is street walking.. because really u only do 22.5 minutes! as the next 22.5mins u are on your way home.. thats how i look at it  plus with the weather how it is its lush being out early mornings.. sometimes dont wanna stop to be honest.. walking along listening to Ricky&melvin on Kiss100 lol


haha every credit, i tend to do the stepper im still at the lazy poiunt where i struggle to get out of bed in the morning!!!! however i know wha tyou mean about the lush mornings, nothing better than a frosty morning knowing youve got time to do some phys, do you work in the day mate so its, cardio work, train, cardio?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Alex Redford said:


> haha every credit, i tend to do the stepper im still at the lazy poiunt where i struggle to get out of bed in the morning!!!! however i know wha tyou mean about the lush mornings, nothing better than a frosty morning knowing youve got time to do some phys, *do you work in the day mate so its, cardio work, train, cardio?*


Yep mon-fri 9-5:30 mate..

6am: wake ECA vits blah blah whey shake with CEE glutamine taurine

Pack my gym clothes etc

6:20 cardio

7:05 come in stretch for 5 mins then chill for 5 mins or so

7:15 make brekkie and my eggs for my 11am meal

then shower, dress

8:05am leave for work

6:15pm arrive at the gym, train weights then 45 mins cardio and stretch

8PM shower/ pro shake

8:30 home then re-heat my chicken& veggies

chill

11pm shake and bed...

I normally cook most of my meals for the week on sunday evening just so i have abit of me time during the evenings..


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Ah awesome, that makes much more sense mate, i find my self rushing around and missing the odd meal which is what i realy dont need when im trying to put mass on! i need to get into the habbit of cooking up turkey and brown rice at night time for the next day, the streching you talk about is this just some random essential strteches?? whats the score with doing these?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well after my cardio its just fairly normal stretches for hams, quads,calves glutes and groin dude.. doesnt take long

after training i stretch whatever i have just trained.. so many bodybuilders walk around so tight and can hardly move.. it looks terrible.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

DB said:


> well after my cardio its just fairly normal stretches for hams, quads,calves glutes and groin dude.. doesnt take long
> 
> after training i stretch whatever i have just trained.. so many bodybuilders walk around so tight and can hardly move.. it looks terrible.


 Ah cool so does this get rid of some of the lactic acid? i think thats what its called.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah it helps mate.. but to be honest i do it just for flexibility dude.. less chance of injury when your muscles are loose..

especially when squatting u can go ass to grass without a problem and no tight spots


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

these are th eones i do..

glute http://www.webefit.com/Stretch/Stretch_Images/Str_Glute.JPG

Quad- mine are flexible so i dont use my arms and rest on my head.. nice for the hip flexors also http://www.specialolympics.org/NR/rdonlyres/eugvgzrqei27tnsfaohs22ryqaobfoqxiinvkzbmkwjzgv4o4w3u5h7pg2kmobh5jbaj5f3773zvqw7lzh6bf2wp7md/Double+Quad+Stretch+2.jpg

Hamstring http://www.govanfitness.com/images/HamstringHurdle.JPG

and for my groin i just attempt the splits..

hope this helps


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

DB said:


> these are th eones i do..
> 
> glute http://www.webefit.com/Stretch/Stretch_Images/Str_Glute.JPG
> 
> ...


thats great buddie thanks alot, also this comp your geting ready for aanychance you could get me the details for it ? i have only been to two nabba comps so far and going to the uni in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

British finals

Nottingham

oct 19th

thats all i know PMSL


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

DB said:


> British finals
> 
> Nottingham
> 
> ...


best of luck mate, thanks for the advice just before much apreciated will give those streches a go, used to doing most of em through playing rugby, half hour left at work and im free! haha peace out gangster


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Alex Redford said:


> peace out gangster


 :confused1MSL:laugh:

Looking wicked mate all the best in the show:thumb:


----------

